# The Vuelta a España on Direct TV



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

As you guys know the Vuelta starts today. If you have Direct TV, you would need to purchase the sports package in order to get Universal Sports Ch.625. I don't know how long this will last, but when I called this morning, they are offering it free for a month. Just a heads-up.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

My channel 625 was $11.09 per month. Well worth it - TTT was good TV.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up HighGear! I just called DirecTV and they added the SportsPack for free for 90 days (I guess I'm a good customer)! It came on immediately and it does not change the overall contract, meaning no additional time added or obligation. The only catch is that you must keep the SportsPack for at least 30 days, then you can cancel anytime without any fees. After the 90 days in my case, they will start to charge $12.99/mo. I will probably keep it beyond the Vuelta because I think the will have the World Championships as well.
I think the Vuelta is going to be a really good race. Tons of mountains and Contador vs Froome! They have their first summit finish on Stage 4. Now that's what I'm talking about!

The bad part is that the channel is standard definition. Looks like crap on a large HDTV.


----------



## RayfromTX (May 18, 2011)

I called and they told me the sports pack does not include channel 625 which is also what I found online. To get that one I was told I would have to upgrade to the premium package for 30 a month more than I'm paying now. I don't watch tv so 30 a month for a bike race isn't going to happen. bummer.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

RayfromTX said:


> I called and they told me the sports pack does not include channel 625 which is also what I found online. To get that one I was told I would have to upgrade to the premium package for 30 a month more than I'm paying now. I don't watch tv so 30 a month for a bike race isn't going to happen. bummer.


I found the same thing. Channel 625 does not show up as part of the sportpack when you look at the channel lineup on the website. It is part of the package though. I think you should call back and try again. I specifically asked about getting Universal Sports channel, #625 (not Universal HD) and if they had any specials or promotions. Even if they don't give you a free trial, you should not have to upgrade anything, you're just adding to your current lineup and it should only be about $12/mo.
Maybe you got a salesperson trying to sell you on upgrading your package. I would try again.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Ray, if you have had DTV for any length of time, you know you can get people that don't know too much when you call sometimes. It is free for a month and would be the 12 bux after that like burgrat said.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

1000's of channels of useless [email protected] and I have to pay to see a bike race.
I'll try calling them after work today about the free month.


----------

